# Topics > Games > Video games >  Playmation

## Airicist

Website - playmation.com

youtube.com/Playmation

facebook.com/Playmation

twitter.com/playmation

----------


## Airicist

Disney PLAYMATION Review and How to play including Interactive LIVE ACTION

Published on Oct 9, 2015




> Here is review of Disney's latest hot toy, PLAYMATION! Join the AVENGERS and battle Iron Scull. Includes live action play with Cocobean from epoddle.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Disney Playmation Combines Wearables, Connected Toys And Marvel’s Avengers"

by Darrell Etherington
June 2, 2015

----------

